# Bald Spots



## cjc (Apr 10, 2017)

A bottle calf I got a few weeks ago came with a bald butt. Literally hairless. I assumed scours burn when he transitioned to milk replacer. He has not had scours since I have had him (2 weeks) and he seems totally healthy. About 5 days ago I noticed he developed a small bald spot on his nose. He rams the bottle really hard so I thought maybe it was from that. I showed a local rattle rancher the spots and he said both are just from milk no concern at all. This morning he had a bunch of snot coming from one side of his nostril. He has no fever, no cough no nothing. It has warmed up quiet a bit here over the past few days so when I read about it online it just sounds like a case of the sniffles. Anyone ever had anything like this?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 10, 2017)

I wouldn't be concerned about this as long as he's eating, drinking, and acting normally.  Lots of mine develop bald spots after they have been sick.  Hair grows back quite quickly when they get well.


----------



## cjc (Apr 11, 2017)

jhm47 said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about this as long as he's eating, drinking, and acting normally.  Lots of mine develop bald spots after they have been sick.  Hair grows back quite quickly when they get well.



Thank you! He is like a baboon with that butt! Hopefully it grows back soon.


----------

